# Port Angeles/ Sequim area



## edwin headwind (Aug 23, 2004)

Other than the infamous Hurricane Ridge climb, how is the road riding in the area? Looks awesome on Google Earth but also pretty flat. 
Anyone in the area? Any other decent climbs?

Thanks


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Only one rider that I know of over there but he's out of action with an injury for at least six months. Sequim to PortA is rolling terrain with some of the nicest weather in the state. Good shoulders but lots of campers passing you in the spring/summer. You'll see quite a few cyclists since the 101 loop is very popular. Good bike shop in Sequim (Mike's), never needed one in PortA. If you want a challenge, do Sequim to Hurricane Ridge and back. It's right around 85 miles with a big climb in the middle. 

I'm in Poulsbo but I'm going out of service in mid May for the remainder of the season (knee surgery).


----------



## edwin headwind (Aug 23, 2004)

bigbill said:


> Only one rider that I know of over there but he's out of action with an injury for at least six months. Sequim to PortA is rolling terrain with some of the nicest weather in the state. Good shoulders but lots of campers passing you in the spring/summer. You'll see quite a few cyclists since the 101 loop is very popular. Good bike shop in Sequim (Mike's), never needed one in PortA. If you want a challenge, do Sequim to Hurricane Ridge and back. It's right around 85 miles with a big climb in the middle.
> 
> I'm in Poulsbo but I'm going out of service in mid May for the remainder of the season (knee surgery).



bigbill,
Sorry to hear about your knee injury, I had meniscus surgery a couple years ago, kept me off the bike for about 5 weeks.
Thanks for the info!


----------



## mnq98382 (May 30, 2012)

I live in Sequim and there are a lot of nice loops out this way and there is also the Olympic Discovery Trail. Mikes Bikes has a great staff and they can point you in the right direction if you come out this way.


----------



## FLATEAR (Jun 4, 2012)

You wouldn't happen to wrok for Mike's bikes?


----------



## FLATEAR (Jun 4, 2012)

What a great ride to have had.


----------



## David in WA (May 4, 2012)

Moved up here from Portland a couple of years ago. One nice thing: if you have legs that do not look like they belong in the pro peloton, up here you can wear tights/leg warmers all damn year. 

There are nice short flat rides north and west of Sequim. More fun to go east, to the valleys and ridges south of Port Townsend. Besides, the farther west you go from Sequim, the more likely you are to drown or be eaten by fungus. There is no shortage of chip seal around here, but the views can be nice, especially if the clouds part long enough for you to glimpse the Olympics. 

The guys at Mike's are good guys. (I don't work there, I just stop in to buy Stinger Waffles three times a week.)


----------

